

Microsoft shows off Windows 8 feature at CES that runs Android apps. - matmann2001
http://ces.cnet.com/8301-33377_1-57355786/bluestacks-goes-metro-with-windows-8

======
ZeroGravitas
That's a 3rd party, not Microsoft, showing off their product. The mention of
"bundled with Windows 8" is in reference to hardware partners adding it, not
Microsoft, much as you currently get Anti-virus trials or free games or photo
editing suites with a Windows laptop.

~~~
grandpoobah
I thought it seemed a little too tacky to be a Microsoft thing.

